# How do you eat yours??



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm talking about eggs,

just wondered how you guys eat yours?

Boiled, poached or scrambled?

I've been poaching mine, with some cider vinegar in the water, and occasionally I'll have one or two hard boiled. I don't tend to scramble them or make omelette's, not sure why, but probably because its easier to boil a pan of water.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

poached, scrambled, occasion fry up with fried


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyway I can get them Fieryfly


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I eat at least 30 a week on a bulk. Always scrambled.

I find it the easiest way to get them down.

Just whack them in a wok and stir them with a whisk until they're ready.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Fried or omelette


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

with my mouth


----------



## Fieryfilly (Nov 12, 2012)

is it correct that you kill most of the protein by cooking them?? I think I would gag at the thought of eating them raw


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I take hard boiled eggs to work with me for the morning, if I have them at home it''ll normally be scrambled, easy to get loads in when there scrambled


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Currently eating 16 a day, bang em in saucepan with 50g cheese and give them a quick scramble.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

scrambled with cheese and onion with turkey or chicken breast shredded


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Fieryfilly said:


> is it correct that you kill most of the protein by cooking them??


No. Bro-science.

Even Wikipedia carries the myth (although they say it requires a citation).


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Poached eggs when I want a leisurely breakfast.

Scrambled the rest of the time as I can do it in an ad break


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Boiled, Poached and Fried. Gone right off scrambled for some reason


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> No. Bro-science.
> 
> Even Wikipedia carries the myth (although they say it requires a citation).


What does wiki say about it dude? If it says it gets denatures, then that's correct, but the protein not the amino acids. @Fieryfilly, cooking the eggs makes the protein more bioavailable.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> What does wiki say about it dude?


"overcooking, however, harms the quality of the protein"

Like you say, it alters it. It doesn't harm it's quality.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Currently eating 16 a day, bang em in saucepan with 50g cheese and give them a quick scramble.


How many days a week do you have eggs? Just being curious.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Simon01 said:


> How many days a week do you have eggs? Just being curious.


7


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

anyway they come except raw.

gonna man up and try some one day in my shake.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> 7


Thats alot of eggs


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought we were discussing punani but i suppose i've a dirty mind, i eat them scrambled, eggs that is...


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

surrounded by sausages bacon and pudding!!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

today i treid something new, when i whisked my eggs i put protein powder with and cooked it all


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Eggs bacon bit of pepper in a dish microwaved while I'm sorting out other stuff.


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

I usually scrambled it with some cheese, tomatoes and onions


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

huge fry up is my staple breakfast. my dog eats 3 raw with her breakfast. not sure if relevant.


----------



## maggie (Apr 30, 2012)

Omeletts are the best. Yummmm


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Crack em open and then 2 minutes in the microwave, oh yeah!


----------



## jarvisn (Jan 8, 2013)

I normally have my eggs in an omelette. 2 full eggs and 2 egg whites. Through in some chopped red peppers, tomatoes and onions.

Nick J


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Fieryfilly said:


> is it correct that you kill most of the protein by cooking them??


No, cooking makes the protein easier to digest thus improving bioavailability. Over cooking on the otherhand...


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

I love mine poached, fried, egg white omelettes, or scrambled egg whites with one whole egg to improve the flavour.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Fried in butter


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Scrambled, definitely! :thumbup1:

Can be a pain cleaning the pan tho!


----------



## Queenbrocolli (Jun 17, 2014)

Like just plain eggs in the morning but if I fancy something extra

I will scramble it up and add chicken with Moroccan spice and black pepper

And green beans.. Tastes just like

Chicken chow mein without the rice


----------

